

How to Follow pmarca on Twitter - oskarth
http://experiments.oskarth.com/how-to-follow-pmarca/

======
oskarth
I'd be curious to hear what other people have done in this space.

Here's a link to @pmarca_chen:
[https://twitter.com/pmarca_chen](https://twitter.com/pmarca_chen)

and here's the source: [https://github.com/oskarth/pmarca-
chen](https://github.com/oskarth/pmarca-chen)

